# Installer fails to detect certain SSIDs



## Jerald (Apr 2, 2021)

Hi, I am making an effort to move to FreeBSD from Linux. I like BSD for its simplicity and style of documentation.

I am installing Free BSD on my Thinkpad T440p. As per [https://wiki.freebsd.org/Laptops/Thinkpad_T440p] wifi is stated to work. But at the point I am selecting an SSID [https://docs.freebsd.org/en/books/handbook/bsdinstall/#bsdinstall-network] I am unable to detect some SSIDs which previous distributions had no trouble detecting on the same hardware.  For e.g., if I make a mobile hotspot on my Android phone within the 2.4Ghz band, Free BSD installer gets connected. But my wifi router announcing its SSID on 2.4GHz doesnt get detected. Even if I make an effort to manually instruct the FreeBSD installer with the SSID and PSK password. I do not understand why this is happening. I want to note that I am not using 5GHz wifi. 

May I have pointers to work on this issue?


----------

